# [Q] How do you see hidden registry keys?



## AshleyT (Oct 30, 2015)

Hi!
As I understand, CustomPFD only lets us see some Registry Keys.
In fact, for example, the tutorial for the full FS access needs us to modify some keys that are not visible in CustomPFD, so we have to use vcFan's registry editor.

In that application you can only write a path and read/write the values of that path. So my question is: Is there any way to read all the registry tree of the SubKeys? How do you discover these hidden Keys?

Thank you!


----------



## ngame (Oct 30, 2015)

AshleyT said:


> Hi!
> As I understand, CustomPFD only lets us see some Registry Keys.
> In fact, for example, the tutorial for the full FS access needs us to modify some keys that are not visible in CustomPFD, so we have to use vcFan's registry editor.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi . 
you can see some more keys using Web Server registry access developed by GoodDayToDie . 
It shows more keys than CustomPFD in my compares .


----------



## AshleyT (Oct 30, 2015)

Thank you very much for your help!


----------



## lukas_ita (Oct 31, 2015)

Does CustomPFD work with Win10 Mobile?


----------



## AshleyT (Oct 31, 2015)

lukas_ita said:


> Does CustomPFD work with Win10 Mobile?

Click to collapse



It works flawlessly!


----------

